# The corner tank, from corals to darts.



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Last year i got tired of My marine tank, iv'e been into saltwater for allmost ten years. Time for à change  

After much planning, I'm allmost done  Still waiting for some stuff from Mistking. 

No Darts in it yet.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

That looks great! What frogs are going in there?


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Tnx, probably Leuc's and Varadero.


----------



## trendkill (Nov 5, 2012)

Excellent job. I want a corner tank so bad!


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Installing My new stuff from Mistking 









Hardly visible from My couch.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Testing My fogger......


----------



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

The depth you created is really amazing. I would just add in some leaf litter, great job though


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Tnx !

There still is some fixin to do, I just ordered leaf litter and some more lianas.

I´m also about to mesure and cut my glass top, så that I can adjust humidity and temp.

The glass is going to be "frosted" or sandblasted, så that the lamp and other tech stuff won´t be visible from viewers point.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Some fresh pic's from today. 














































Atm I'm testning Vent and heating.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Today I got my tadpoles delivered, 10 Leuc's in different stages. 



















My plants grow like crazy


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow that looks really good and exciting on the tads! It'll be neat to see the parents put tadpoles back into the pond. 


I think they'd appreciate a little more leaf litter though, like enough so no dirt's exposing and so they can kinda dig through it a little ;D


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

it looks very nice. i would loose the pothos and the allocasia. both will grow big fast and be a pain. i have the same allocasia in my viv and will be removing it because it gets too big too fast. i am going to replace it with a smaller growing species or 2.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Honestly, I don´t have a clue which plants you mean.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Froggyboy said:


>


He is talking about both the plants in the top center of this picture. The light green one that is reflecting all the light in the picture is pothos... and the one over top of it with the pronounced veins in the leaves is the alocasia.


----------



## OSU (Nov 10, 2008)

Your tank looks great. One word of caution on the water features and froglets make sure you have some areas on the "beach" that have a gentle slope so the newly morphed froglets can get out easily. They are not the best swimmers or hoppers at that time and might not be able make it over a steep bank. 
nice job on the tank.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

I rearranged my tadpole/froglet breeding, they now swim in an old fishtank. So they have the ability to emerge from the water when they feel for it. 

I think it's working so far. 










froglets.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Pic taken today.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Taken today.


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking good, are those fish in the water? It's kinda hard to tell.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Viv looks great...love it!


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Tnx, there are some "Guppy" or Poecilia reticulata and som neon Tetras. They seem to thrive in the blackish water.


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice, always like to see small fish in the pond sections.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Tnx, I kinda regret not building a bit different. So I could have more water and larger fish. Like Discus, I love them and they love blackish water.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

It was smart not to do Discus... Adults grow to be dinner plate size. Plus, prone to Ich.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

I know, had them before, just whish I had built a MUCH bigger tank.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Froglets who are mowing in as soon as they get a bit bigger.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Todays picture.


----------



## jayjigga (Apr 20, 2007)

I was expecting to see a pic of your old reef! Oh well...haha, I haven't been here in ages and figured I'd check out the fun stuff you guys are up to. Fun build!!


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

This u mean


----------



## jayjigga (Apr 20, 2007)

Froggyboy said:


> This u mean


There it is! I miss this hobby, but I'm still in full swing with my reef, so this hobby is on hold


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

jayjigga said:


> There it is! I miss this hobby, but I'm still in full swing with my reef, so this hobby is on hold


Or you could just do both like I'm doing...

Although running a pipefish reef tank, a reef tank with sharks, a freshwater planted blackwater setup, a mixed CA/SA/African cichlid display, multiple gecko displays, a RES turtle, multiple breeding tanks, and breeding english bulldogs while going to school full time and working 2 jobs is quite the task... definitely worth it though.


----------



## jayjigga (Apr 20, 2007)

fishfreak2009 said:


> Or you could just do both like I'm doing...
> 
> Although running a pipefish reef tank, a reef tank with sharks, a freshwater planted blackwater setup, a mixed CA/SA/African cichlid display, multiple gecko displays, a RES turtle, multiple breeding tanks, and breeding english bulldogs while going to school full time and working 2 jobs is quite the task... definitely worth it though.


Haha, with 2 kids, 2 dogs, and the amount of tanks I still have up, all squeezed into a one bdr condo, if I want to stay married, I can't add another tank. Someday for sure, but not yet. I'm actually in the process of breaking down the FW so I can put up a 150G where my corner tank was. The only thing I miss about FW is my shrimp. I definitely don't miss making FF cultures...


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Fresh photos of today.

Will probably remove all the ferns, and go for more Broms instead.

What u think ? 

All input is welcome.


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Your reefer experience really shows up in this terrarium


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Tnx (I hope).


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

From the photos you can not see much, but I think you can put bromeliads without removing ferns. Your beautiful viv is big enough for ferns and broms.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)




----------

